# Loose stool only in afternoon



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey guys...so...I am onto another food and still having trouble with the boy's stool. I just finished weaning him onto Holistic Select. 

He started with Fromm...lots of soft or mushy stools on that. Did better on Purina EN. THen a 50/50 mix of those two. Now Holistic Select.

Here is the thing: MOST of the time, he wakes up and has a perfectly healthy poop first thing in the morning. And most of the time, if he runs hard in the afternoon, he has varying degrees of : first half normal, second half pudding, whole thing pudding, or if he runs really hard he may even follow that up a few minutes later with even waterier pudding.

Not unheard of for him to then have a formed one after the pudding later in the evening.

I have still been feeding him 3 times a day because the girl has to eat 3x a day and he is there so he wants some. Then I thought maybe he would do better if he didnt eat lunch...too much kibble going thru the system. So I stopped feeding him lunch, just gave him a treat in his bowl when I fed her. Still mush yesterday afternoon and he had been in his kenneo for an hr prior. He was playing in the yard but not running hard.

I think I may try 100 percent purina EN once more and see if the afternoon drippy's gets better...I cant honestly remember if it stopped altogether on that.

Getting pretty frustrated...dont understand why one per day is fine and the other poop is not.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

That happens with my pup too on Annamaet. I reduced the quantity and it got better. Seems to be a combo of heat, exercise and too much kibble. I'm going to try a version that isn't chicken based and if she still has pudding poop in the evening back to Victor since she had great stools with that food.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Playing With Your Dog Can Cause Diarrhea - Dogs Naturally Magazine

exertional diarrhea -- sled dogs and LE dogs can get this


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm sure you've had a fecal done, but this sounds exactly like what my boy went through and it turns out he had giardia. We had several negative fecals until I asked for the ELISA test. I would have another fecal done if I were you. And try to make sure you get a sample from the watery or pudding consistency stool.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max has been on fromm since a pup and now grainfree Fromm and will be 2 years old October 25. He never had issues with loose stool always firm. Since this summer I notice after much exercise he will have soft stool. I just recently added - 1 cup of food in the afternoon as he is active in this heat and on the thin side. I think also may add to soft stool.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I once asked my vet couldn' t this be exercise induced diarrhea and she was like "there is no such thing".....but there really is right lol? And if it were that, should I not do anything about it?

He did have several fecals when he was younger that were all negative. I have not done one recently. I meant to bring one to his last vet visit and I forgot.

Is Elisa a blood test though? (Re: giardia).

He had a few episodes of real diarrhea when he was younger, urgent, frequent, watery stuff...that was more when eating junk in the woods was a bigger issue, we mostly have that stopped now. He had 2 rounds of metronidazole aborted after day 2 because he is allergic to it....none of us thought it was really the mtronidazole the first time until the second time he broke out in hives. It takes him at least 24 hrs after starting it which is weird but then his little face swells up like rocky balboa and he is just writhing in agony and will have to get steroids....so he won't ever get metronidazole agsin


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh and in the past I did think there was a correlation between kibble volume and loose stool. But he seems to be not growing right now and is eating the smallest ration he ever has (about 3 cups with some canned added each time)


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

The ELISA test is also done with a stool sample, no bloodwork required. My boy also can't have metronidazole (found that out the hard way). We went with panacur (a few rounds) to clear the giardia. It could very well NOT be giardia, but since I have some sort of giardia-related PTSD, I now assume everything is giardia. I hope you get some answers!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

GypsyGhost said:


> The ELISA test is also done with a stool sample, no bloodwork required. My boy also can't have metronidazole (found that out the hard way). We went with panacur (a few rounds) to clear the giardia. It could very well NOT be giardia, but since I have some sort of giardia-related PTSD, I now assume everything is giardia. I hope you get some answers!


LOL giardia ptsd.

Well, I am all about ruling anything out if it is noninvasive, non stressful...bringing some poop to the vet seems like a reasonable thing. He is due anyway.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> LOL giardia ptsd.
> 
> Well, I am all about ruling anything out if it is noninvasive, non stressful...bringing some poop to the vet seems like a reasonable thing. He is due anyway.


I know it sounds dramatic, but I thought I was losing my mind with all of his negative fecals and constant diarrhea! Even if they just rule out parasites, it's a good start! Good luck!


----------

